# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Ik slik vitamine D-supplementen

## Leontien

> Het slikken van vitamine D-supplementen om ziektes te voorkomen is volgens Franse onderzoekers zinloos. In het wetenschappelijke tijdschrift The Lancet Diabetes & Endocrinology schrijven zij dat het hebben van een vitamine D-tekort een gevolg is van een slechte gezondheid, en niet een oorzaak.


nu.nl

Slik jij vitamine D-supplementen? Heb jij het gevoel dat het werkt tegen ziektes of juist niet? Of slik je zowiezo geen vitamine D-supplementen?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik had net een stukje geschreven inzake vit D maar toen ging ik stemmen hierboven en toen verviel mijn tekst...jammer, ik doe de volgende keer weer een rondje mee...ik heb nu geen puf meer... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

